# I have a 5D Mk III.



## abouho (Mar 19, 2012)

Ask me anything.


----------



## frisk (Mar 19, 2012)

abouho said:


> Ask me anything.



What is the meaning of life?


----------



## loudpictures (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you accept paypal? 



abouho said:


> Ask me anything.


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 19, 2012)

What did you think of the movie Rampart?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 19, 2012)

Why is soil brown?


----------



## Tijn (Mar 19, 2012)

Have you taken a still life of genitalia with it yet? I'm told its performance in that area is second to none.


----------



## wopbv4 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, first serious request. Some raw files at high iso?


----------



## Seamus (Mar 19, 2012)

frisk said:


> abouho said:
> 
> 
> > Ask me anything.
> ...



That's easy... 42


----------



## dericcainphoto (Mar 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!!!!! I love this forum!!!! Nice replies guys and way to lighten the mood for all of us white-knuckled, impatient Canon customers. ;D


----------



## nikkito (Mar 19, 2012)

who made the pyramids?


----------



## Tijn (Mar 19, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!! I love this forum!!!! Nice replies guys and way to lighten the mood for all of us white-knuckled, impatient Canon customers. ;D


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 19, 2012)

Why is my belly button fluff always blue - no matter what colour shirt I've been wearing??
Seriously though: Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## smithy (Mar 19, 2012)

How well does the AI Servo mode work?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 19, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Why is my belly button fluff always blue - no matter what colour shirt I've been wearing??
> Seriously though: Congrats on your new baby!



Mine was once black when I was wearing all light pastel colours. I'm still 70% sure it is a fluff outlet from the intestines.


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 19, 2012)

I am mostly curious about how mark 3 compares to mark 2 with regards to IQ and DR. Any impressions?


----------



## nicopol (Mar 19, 2012)

*Serious Question*

Some real RAWs please, @ 6400 ; 12800 ; 25600

And no bright studiolight Pictures @ 1/4000 I mean serious low light pics like 1/60 1/120 @ ISO 6400 (because the longer the exposure takes, the harder noise gets)

If you need Webspace for your RAWs to upload send me a PN, I'll give you an FTP Account for the upload.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 19, 2012)

Did aliens really take Elvis "home"? =) As for the camera, sharpness and AF accuracy tests would be fun. Enjoy the camera.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 19, 2012)

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?

Alternatively: How many smites would that have generated a week ago?

:


----------



## candyman (Mar 19, 2012)

smithy said:


> How well does the AI Servo mode work?




+1 and preferable in RAW not Jpeg


----------



## JR (Mar 19, 2012)

As many are craving, some high ISO RAW file are always nice to watch


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a couple of tests related to memory I'd like you to try. Put the camera in large raw, shoot until the buffer fills and the time between shots increases.

How long till if finishes writing data out of the buffer onto the card? Can you test with your fasted CF & SD cards individually? Please name the cards so we have a frame of reference.

After doing that individually, please repeat the test using both cards at the same time, and the camera setup to write the same data to both cards.

Thanks!


----------



## Z (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, OP's made 1 post and it consists of 3 words. This thread is a waste of time.


----------



## emag (Mar 19, 2012)

*I have gout*

Don't ask me anything.


----------



## Alker (Mar 19, 2012)

Low ISO RAW files please !!


----------



## abouho (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry for the delay.

Here’s a flickr with JPEGs:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And here are the raws:

http://dishclothsoup.com/100EOS5D/TN2C0001.CR2

Just replace the last 4 digits with ones from the flickr to get the corresponding raw files. Note that at some point, I set the camera to record raws and jpegs on separate cards and it turns out that you have to select one card to browse and delete from. That led to there being more raws than jpegs so feel free to try numbers in between the missing ones to get hidden raw files.

Almost all of the jpegs had weird color styles and in camera processing applied to them so don’t make any judgements based on them.

Some initial impressions:

-Build quality is amazing.

-Raw ISO performance seams to be 2 stops better than the mark 2. It’s not just the jpegs.

-The nasty color banding hasn’t been fixed. I noticed some in shadows at ISOs as low as 400. 

-Other than that, IQ is indistinguishable.

-Auto focus isn’t as awesome as I expected it to be. I still found it struggling in low light but at least it always ended up focusing eventually instead of just giving up.

-Raw+Jpeg buffer is 7 shots on a 60mbps CF card and 6 shots if split amongst two card. Very disappointing.


More soon

Edit: Photos are still uploading. Might take all night.


----------



## Z (Mar 20, 2012)

abouho said:


> Auto focus isn’t as awesome as I expected it to be. I still found it struggling in low light but at least it always ended up focusing eventually instead of just giving up.



I find this the most surprising of all, considering it's rated to -2EV like the 1D X. Are you sure you weren't expecting too much of it? Still, thanks for the initial impressions!


----------



## Frank209 (Mar 20, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Why is my belly button fluff always blue - no matter what colour shirt I've been wearing??
> Seriously though: Congrats on your new baby!



it comes from your pants...


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 21, 2012)

Lets see some studio side by sides at 3200 and 6400 ISO with the 5DII and 5DIII


----------

